# BFN 16dpo



## clip (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi there, I haven't posted on this board before but I have been following everyones progress.  I just tested negative this morning after 2nd attempt at IUI. I,m on day 16PO.  As there is no sign of AF hospital want me to carry on with cyclogest and HRT and to do another test in a few days as they say it can take longer to implant with IUI!  Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else and has anyone gone on to get a +HPT.  You know whats it like trying to hang on to every bit of hope although I think it will be negative in the end!
Good luck to everyone who are testing around this time!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Didn't want to read and run. 

I have no idea - sorry, but I do hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## sarahjoy (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Clip,
with both my BFPs I tested negative (I think I tested day 14 initially), then positive a few days later.  If AF hasn't come yet, there's still hope,
Sarah


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Clip,
I have read about loads of girls who tested -ve on test day then +ve a week later so you shouldn't give up hope just yet. Until AF comes there is always hope.
With my 3 IUIs, my AF always turned up late- I think the drugs delay it. The first time it was about 5 days late so I kept taking the drugs until then.
Wait a few days then test again if AF hasn't shown up.
Good luck
Sarah
x


----------

